# Older malnutrition stud...still breed?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

its pointless to create multiple threads when noone on the internet can give you a yes/no answer if your mare is bred.

if you want to know for sure, make a vet appointment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

No it is not pointless because that was not my question. My question here is if people think he would be suitable to breed or not because of his condition. My question was NOT is my mare bred. I don't really care if my mare is in foal or not. If she is, great, if she isn't, that's fine too. I'm set up for it either way



CLaPorte432 said:


> its pointless to create multiple threads when noone on the internet can give you a yes/no answer if your mare is bred.
> 
> if you want to know for sure, make a vet appointment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my ultimate question for this thread. Do you think that a 22 year old malnurished, limes disease infected stud was able to get a mare pregnant? He passed away a couple of months ago so this is all I know. I can't get a vet check for any info on him.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> My question was NOT is my mare bred.



from first post...


> Do you think she is bred?


hmmm...

anyways...

yes, it is completely possible. being malnourished isnt going to make a stallion infertile. lyme disease could potentially cause infertility if the disease goes undiagnosed for a long, long time. and being 22, sperm counts are typically lower.

there is the chance of the mare being bred. ...or not...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nobody really knows how far he was with the limes. He had foals born in 2013 I believe before my friend bough him in the summer of 2013
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Vet. Vet. Vet. Vet. Get the vet out. He is the only one who can tell if your mare is in foal. And before you say "that's not my question", it is. If your mare is pregnant then obviously he is/was able to reproduce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Perhaps the best way to know if a 22 yr old, malnourished stud with lyme disease can get a mare pregnant is to get a pregnancy check done on your mare. 

(Not that it matters if the mare is pregnant, because you are ready for it either way!) But that would answer your question about he stud.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well you should know either way even if you are happy with the outcome either way.

Can he? Of course. Is he less likely to than a young healthy horse? Of course. Other than that (which I'm sure you can tell yourself) we can't tell you anything so I'm not really sure of the question. Did he? We don't know, and it's basically the same question.

As said, obviously get a vet check and if she is pregnant than you have you answer and if she is not you know that a) he was infertile or b) that she didn't take for whatever reason (low sperm count, something on your mare's end, luck, etc).

I don't know why anyone would breed a stallion in that condition. For your mare's/the foal's wellbeing you should have her checked regardless.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

And actually, I was in your shoes about 4 years ago. I bought a mare (for trail riding) and she was in with a stud. The guy selling the mare said he didn't think she was pregnant. 

I got her vet checked anyway. The first time the vet said she was open. A few months go by and the mare is getting bigger despite lots of trail miles. I got her checked again (even though my vet didn't think it was necessary) and viola, this time she is pregnant! The vet got a big grin on his face and said "I'm glad we checked your mare again." So it definitely happens. For real. The chances are actually pretty good.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Right...everyone...a vet is going to come out. But before I paid the high cost of the farm call, minutes he is here, and the cost of checking her to be in foal or not, I just wanted to know if it was possible for lymes disease horses to produce. But I guess I got my question answered. Thanks! And by the way...I am set up for a foal at our ranch so if she is or isn't in foal, I am not someone who is completely not knowledgeable about mares and foals. We have had 2 foals born at our place with the VET involved. We also have big stalls in a heated barn with 4 different foal safe paddocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you!! And that's awesome!! I don't want an argument or to be talked down too. I know I need a vet but just wanted to be sure a horse with lymes disease could even produce. I will have her checked and put on the correct diet she needs when I need too. 



trailhorserider said:


> And actually, I was in your shoes about 4 years ago. I bought a mare (for trail riding) and she was in with a stud. The guy selling the mare said he didn't think she was pregnant.
> 
> I got her vet checked anyway. The first time the vet said she was open. A few months go by and the mare is getting bigger despite lots of trail miles. I got her checked again (even though my vet didn't think it was necessary) and viola, this time she is pregnant! The vet got a big grin on his face and said "I'm glad we checked your mare again." So it definitely happens. For real. The chances are actually pretty good.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Next question....in your opinion what is the best and safest way to check if the mare is in foal. The last two foals we had, the mares were bred before we bought them and got a surprise with the first one because she was not supposed to be in foal and the second one was already confirmed in foal so never had her checked in foal again. I know ultrasound is the way to go but what if the vet doesn't have one. What do you guys recommend for checking the mare in foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol I wish you had just asked that so bluntly in the first place! Yes, it is possible. He health makes it less likely, but it is still possible, which is why we were confused. I'm sure you will be fine if she is in foal, I just got the impression you wanted us to figure it out via internet and wait and see 

Please update us! I saw you started a "foaling thread" (of sorts), I will be sure to keep an eye on it! The mare's a cutie!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

At 4 months, I wouldn't bother with the US. Just have him palp her, he shouldn't be able to miss it by this time and it will save you the cost of the US.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I talked to her previous owner and they said that she and the stud bred many times in the 3 weeks they were together. But thank you everyone. I'll be posting updates on my mare and possible foal on the other thread! Thanks for the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Lyme disease does not impact reproductive health. It affects kidney function at advanced stages. It shows with shifting leg lameness. Lyme in horses is actually really difficult to treat and diagnose. A lot of horses end up with high lyme titers but are asymptomatic. Much like how dogs will be treated for lyme and be asymptomatic but will show up positive on subsequent tests. 

Best way to check if she is pregnant is an ultrasound. This would be done rectally and the mare if a maiden may need to be tranquilized for it.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok...yeah this stud had problems walking. He still got around and could walk and trot but there was a difference in the way he moved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I found out that the stud had 2 foals hit the ground in the spring of 2013


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Have the mare ultra sounded.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep that's my plan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally, I would talk to the vet about the best/preferred method.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I am going to call our local equine vet Monday and I'll find out what he thinks and see when he can come out!



Yogiwick said:


> Personally, I would talk to the vet about the best/preferred method.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

